# Using Tech to Save Money on Cars



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I use the car share here in Victoria, BC. It's pretty great and saves me a bundle. Sure, it's not as convenient as having a car in ones driveway but the cost savings make walking the 2 blocks to the car (and booking it online) more than worth it. I bike to work (and I would even if I had a car) so that's no big deal. Bonus, that keeps me from getting fat.

http://5kids1condo.com/3-ways-tech-...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

If you decide to sign up sometime I have a referral link - it'll get you a $25 driving credit.

https://bookit.modo.coop/orientation/sign_up?ref=REF151PQKSB


----------

